# More Of A Repair Than A Modification



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

firstly, I did not make this, this is one of Rogers (wingshooter) creations. And an outstanding piece of kit it is!! I highly recomend one of these in your collection, I will definitely be getting my own in the near future!

Now for the story, a friend of mine had a mishap with this and sadly one of the tips cracked and came away. With me living nearby the opportunity to attempt the repair landed in my hands...

I added a pine spacer followed by Ebony tips, the first pin is hidden with the second coming through for aesthetics. I added the palmswell as a way to make the difference in woods look deliberate. It had to be re-finished so I used Shellac as it seemed closest to what was already on there

I am proud to also recieve Rogers approval for the repair, thank you Wingshooter


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

schweet, its nice to get cooperation between the vendors


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice rework AK


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That looks like it was planned from the get-go! Very nice!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

But a very pretty repair! -- Tex


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

looks like nothing ever happened and that it was just a custom made slingshot.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------

